# Killed a few this morning



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Couple Kings and Spanish this morning at the pier at daylight,lots of bait and flippers too!!!









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice size king makes for a good day.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Excellent! Two kings is always a good day!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that ! Way to go!


----------



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Thanks guys and yes it was a fun fast morning and a good day

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

WTG 
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I see fish dip!!! congrats on the macks.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I couldn't think of a better way to start the day.


----------

